
Tired of Looking for Work, Some Create Their Own - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/03/14/technology/start-ups/14startup.html?hp
======
aandon
yeah, really excited to see my startup Jellyfish Art on nytimes

I got great feedback and found a programmer from hacker news a few weeks ago

Got a new website up, keep it coming

ramen profitable!

~~~
patio11
_ramen profitable!_

Wonderful news! Especially for the jellyfish. (Hungry programmer + tanks full
of captive jellyfish + willingness to entertain thought of slightly-more-
adventurous-than-usual Asian cuisine to avoid starvation = pass me the soy
sauce, please)

------
hbien
Hey, this is cool. I remember a while back someone posting a comment about how
his friend started a business making jellyfish aquariums. Is this the same
guy? If so, CONGRATS!

~~~
breck
Yes, Alex Andon started <http://www.jellyfishart.com>. They met the NYTimes
reporter at an event called LaidOffCamp in San Fran.

The other company is <http://www.30words.net>. Send any comments/suggestions
about either website my way.

Unfortunately I was at a YC Dinner the night the NYTimes came over so we
didn't get a plug. :(

------
breck
These are my roommates!

------
truebosko
Noticed his site has improved ten fold too. Good work!

~~~
aandon
thanks all for the feedback

